# £25 for BSH silver spotty!



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't believe anyone would sell this beautiful cat for £25!!!! Especially at her age too... I just hope she finds the right kind of home 

Pedigree British Shorthair Black Silver Spotted | Sheffield, South Yorkshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I just saw that  can't imagine the circumstances they would need to rehome her for £25!!!


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

At least its not a "free to good home" ad. But with that beautiful fur I think I would be charging more than pelts collectors would get!


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh dear, she looks such a sweetie from her photograph - poor little thing, lounging happily with no idea she's about to loose her home .

Of course we don't know the circumstances of her being rehomed and they might be very sad indeed - but her age is against her. At least she is not free to a good home though. 

It is such a responsibility finding good homes for cats that need to be rehomed, even when they are pedigrees. I found this out first hand when I rehomed three on behalf of an ill friend last year.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor Girl I wish I hadn't looked. she is Beautiful.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Mybe they think she wouldnt easiy find a home at 10 years old, to ask more for her,but at least as said shes not free to good home, shes beautiful


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I wish I hadn't looked either! Heartbreaking I just could no way in a million years part with her! I so hope she goes to someone who will love and care for her!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Have emailed the advertiser and advised them to be very careful at low price - someone unscrupulous could buy her and readvertise her as being much younger for lots more money or worse - a few years ago I paid £80 for an elderly moggie from a rescue, she was worth every penny and this cat is worth more if only to weed out the unscrupulous.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

My heart breaks when I see older cats up for rehoming - when you've owned a cat from a young age (not necessarily a kitten, but just a few years old), you understand that vets bills are part and parcel of caring for your furry friends as they get older.

However, it is a bold step to take on a cat just as it enters this phase of its life. It is so sad, but true. And older 'ordinary' domestic shorthairs (yes, they are all special in their own sweet way, but you know what I mean) get an even rawer end of the deal.

Its even sadder when you see pictures of them in their home environment with no idea their little lives are about to be turned upside down forever. I know that there are sometimes very sad stories behind the photos and the need for rehoming, but it is still sad :sad:

I think I'd better stop there I get quite emotional just thinking about it [trots off to find Bluebell and give her an extra cuddle]...


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I love cats like this because they look so much like Jumpy, but I have seen some BSH Silver spotties at a cat show and they were huuuge, they were definitely worth £500 each, especially as they have such lovely markings too. I met a family with a litter of kittens for spaying which were BSH silver spotties and they would've been £500 each too, although the family said they would not part with them but would keep them all! So this poor cat is certainly being passed on at a dangerously low price


----------

